# 25Rss Outside Stove Carbon Issue



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

First off, I've been reading/searching this forum for information since deciding on our new to us 2007 25RSS. Solved a lot of issues and provided lots of help. So thanx to all the contributors...

What I can not locate is anyone with my issue with the outside camp kitchen. It is virtually unusable due to the amount of carbon created when the stove is in use. You can bang it off pots in large flakes. I assume this is caused by low pressure (yellow flame) but no amount of cleaning of the fitting or burners is clearing it up. The inside stove does not appear to have this issue. We've gone back to using the naptha Coleman as a temporary expedient but if I can sort out whats wrong maybe I can get the dealer to fix it. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanx
Warren


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I am guessing that you have some sort of air/gas mix issue. Is the flame red in stead of blue? Ran into the same thing with the water heater on my old tent trailer. It may be a restriction somewhere. Check the connection under the trailer and the end of the hose from the stove. A similar situation happens with barbeques. Either a spider will build a nest in one of the burners or a bug crawls into the end of the LP hose. With the water heater, just taking the pilot apart and cleaning it did the job.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I second the bugs in the hose, or spiderwebs in the burner. I have had that issue before with both the water heater, and my stove. I don't use my outside stove (actually I took it off) because it doesn't do well with the wind I get at the beach.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You may need to remove the fasteners that hold the stove to the plastic base. Check under there for a vent that allows air into the LP line. I bet you will find some sort of blockage.


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> You may need to remove the fasteners that hold the stove to the plastic base. Check under there for a vent that allows air into the LP line. I bet you will find some sort of blockage.


Thanx for the replies.

I'd taken the cover off previously but with a slight fear of propane didn't do much else, and hadn't seen anything. It actually looked unused, except for a melted control and label. This time I took it completely apart. Nothing. I hadn't tried the little burner because of the melted labels and the problems I was having, I "assumed" it would be the same and /or carry on with the control melting. This time I did. It works fine. While I had it apart I took the small burner and attached it in place of the large burner and all is good. Bright blue flame. so there's nothing wrong with the propane feed or the controls other than being mishapen. It appears to be the burner itself. There is no blockage in it as I blew air through it. It just doesn't work properly. It looks identical to the small burner & pipe except the pipe is roughly twice as long. I had no idea these could go bad. Anybody know where on of these can be had?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Have you ever had it work correctly?


----------



## Hooligan (Jul 8, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> Have you ever had it work correctly?


No idea. We just picked up the trailer before this trip. Told the dealer what we were up to for this three week road trip. Things were late so we didn't try the outside kitchen or the hot water (rotted off thermostat wire). They assured us it was all inspected and good. Everything else seems to be functional (a week and a half in). We can live with the issues (compared to our 16 foot 65 Shasta this thing is a Resort!!) but I'd like to fix this if I could. Be easier then fooling with the Coleman every day and, if it's something I can do something about myself, one less thing to try and get the dealer to fix.

BTW I tried the malfunctioning burner on the small burner outlet as well with the same results. I can't see what can be wrong but it must be the burner or pipe in some fashion. The physics of how it works is not something I'm familiar with. Its never came up before. The Shasta had a stove, an oven and a light fixture with mantel and in 18 years nothing ever went wrong....


----------

